# 95 Mk3 Vr6 rear rotors??????



## GTI-VRSECKS (Jul 19, 2009)

i have no idea on how to get my rear rotors off i fif the fronts today and now im wondering how these come off any help?


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: 95 Mk3 Vr6 rear rotors?????? (GTI-VRSECKS)*

If you are replacing the rear rotors, you will need new inner and outer wheel bearings, and a grease seal for each side.
Remove the caliper to access and remove the rear rotors.
You will also need a caliper retraction tool to retract the rear pistons to make room for new brake pads.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: 95 Mk3 Vr6 rear rotors?????? (GTI-VRSECKS)*

and PLZ! read a DIY on how to properly tighten the bearing bolt.


----------

